# Honda HS928TAS test



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

First snow of the season, and the first opportunity to try out our new used Honda HS928TAS. The storm brought around 10" of wet snow to Cape Cod, and the Honda easily walked through it. My wife is comfortable with the controls, and the handle height in the middle setting works well for her.


----------

